# LATIN LUXURY 3RD ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

*LATIN LUXURY B.C. PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 3RD ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SAT. SEPT 15, 2012 LOCATION TO BE ANNOUNCED AND FLYER COMING SOON CHECK BACK FOR MORE INFO....

*


----------



## Azuca_Morena (Mar 30, 2012)

:wave:TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT WE GO


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes its here lets do it 4 the kids & everyone that come and support TTT !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

yup and it will be here sooner then we know it TTT for our bike show:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE BIKES SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE THUMBS UP :thumbsup: B.O.F!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump !!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~t~t


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKS 4 ALL THE BUMP TTT !!!!! ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW AND YES SOME MONEY TOO SO BRING OUT THOSE BIKES !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT WE GO


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

YES ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING ALLOT OF GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES FLYER COMING SOON !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Yea lets do the dam thing 4 the kids


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump TTT !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bowrofl:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!:h5:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump it TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump ttt !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

:fool2:TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Cali Fresh Radio (Dec 14, 2011)

Will you guys be having any vendor spaces for the show? If so, hit me up.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Cali Fresh Radio said:


> Will you guys be having any vendor spaces for the show? If so, hit me up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Cali Fresh Radio said:


> Will you guys be having any vendor spaces for the show? If so, hit me up.


PM SENT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP!!!! FLYER ALMOST READY:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

:fool2:​TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

bump:drama:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Cali Fresh Radio (Dec 14, 2011)

Since layitlow does not have a filter so that members can only see events within and "x" amount of miles in Southern Cali, make sure to also get your flyer and application posted up on www.socalcarculture.com. They only post car shows and events for Southern Cali. All the homeboy does is add a line that states... "downloaded from www.socalcarculture.com. As soon as your flyer and show application are 100% complete, email it to them. The webmaster of layitlow needs to get on the ball and add that filter feature up in here.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:TTT!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

ttmft for latin luxury:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

DUKES IE said:


> ttmft for latin luxury:thumbsup:


Thanks 4 the bump TTT SEE U THERE !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: BUMP TTT !!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT FOR OUR KIDS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:around:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE KIDS ALL DAY


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP TTT:fool2:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

YET WE GO


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT WE GO


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

It's almost here u no time flys TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: TTT !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

FLYER ALMOST DONE SO CHECK BACK SOON TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump


 :wave: TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

*BUMP!!!!BUMP!!!!BUMP!!!*


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE 
AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP!!! ALL DAY THE LUXURY WAY


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

​








TTT ITS GONNA BE GOOD ONE!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Morning bump !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


THANKS BRO 4 BUMP SEE U GUYS THERE !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!! 4 LATIN LUXURY BC !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ITS GOING TO B A GOOD SHOW !!!! TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Cant wait hooters hooters TTMFT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Lets keep this on the top !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :drama:


 :werd:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!:h5:


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:run: BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

All Day TTT !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

BUMP!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump !!!!! TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME OUT AND JOIN US ON OUR FIRST EVER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW!!!! This Saturday the 11th


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

:fool2:*BUMP!!!!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> COME OUT AND JOIN US ON OUR FIRST EVER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW!!!! This Saturday the 11th


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

:fool2:*BUMP!!!!!*


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

:fool2:*BUMP!!!!!*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Well well its going to b a good show the luxury way !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

DAMMMMMM






THAT IS LUXURY !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

WELL FAM THE SHOW IS ALMOST HERE U NO THAT TIME FLY


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump !!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for latin lux


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!! :h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Morning bump !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump !!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt latin lux


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

GOODNITE FAM!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump
Bump
Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt latin lux


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

U guys club was looking good at ampm event Ttt homies


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> U guys club was looking good at ampm event Ttt homies


 THANKS HOMIE !!! U GUYS MAKE IT HAPPEN OUT THERE TO :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!THIS IS ALL 4 THE KIDS SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THEM !!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

t~t~t FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATIN LUXURY:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

All day TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump TTT !!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> T~T~T:thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump TTT for FAMILY AFFAIR


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*







*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !! 4 THE KIDS


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

All the way to the top for the kids !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Working on some good thing 4 show !!!! TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: GOODMORING BUMP !!!!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Its almost time 4 the kids 2 have there fun


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Its almost here


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Its going to b a good bikes show 4 the kids !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

FINEST BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> _*SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME DON'T FORGET YOUR CAMERAS *__*HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE THERE
> AND WE WILL ALSO BE HAVING HOOTERS GIRLS CHOICE AWARD !!!!!*_


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE KIDS !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Fun for the whole family TTT!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD BIKES SHOW 4 THE KIDS !!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

R U GUYS GOING TO HAVE A UNDER CONSTRUCTION CATAGORY? LET ME KOW. TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> R U GUYS GOING TO HAVE A UNDER CONSTRUCTION CATAGORY? LET ME KOW. TTT


Let me see what i can do !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

K lemme know


Latin Luxury said:


> Let me see what i can do !!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Its almost here !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ITS LOOKING GOOD !!!! SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE KIDS !!!!! :h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

we have all kinds of categories come on down support the kids we have 83 trophies !!! best of show pedal & bike $100


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm: TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:run: ITS ALMOST HERE !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump TTT !!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

This is such a good thing you guys have going on for the kids. 
If I didn't half to work I would drive down there to support this
Show. I hope to next year take a bike & a pedal car. Goodluck
Hope kids enjoy their day.


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> This is such a good thing you guys have going on for the kids.
> If I didn't half to work I would drive down there to support this
> Show. I hope to next year take a bike & a pedal car. Goodluck
> Hope kids enjoy their day.


 A BIG THANKS FROM ALL OF LATIN LUXURY FAM !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Lets make it happen 4 the kids and 4 everyone thats comeing to support this show !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see the kids having fun !!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowrider style bike club (Oct 19, 2011)

where is this going to be at


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

lowrider style bike club said:


> where is this going to be at


At HOOTERS 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE,CA 92570 its off the 215freeway exit eucaliptus


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Uniques I.E will be there


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club O*C chapter might b making the trip.......


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

*more inf a bout locatin & city*

memories oc will be there if get the inf please


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

What is roll in


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

goodmorning bump !!!!!! rolling is at 7- 10 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

arturo lopez said:


> memories oc will be there if get the inf please
> View attachment 539986


6225 Valley Springs Pkwy. Riverside, CA. 92507 Roll in 6-10 show 10-4


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Also the Chavez fight will be playing that day at Hooters!!! So come on down for some fun!!!! TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

_

















LETS GET READY __FOR SAT ITS ALMOST SHOW TIME SO POLISH UP THEM BIKES AND SHINE UP THEM PEDAL CARS AND COME JOIN US AT HOOTERS AT 6225 VALLEY SPRINGS PKWY RIVERSIDE CA 92507 SO COME ON DOWN WITH THE FAM AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WE WILL BE HAVE RAFFEL PRIZES, 50/50 AND LOTS OF FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY !!!

ALSO FOR THE FIRST 200 ENTRIES WE WILL BE GIVING 5 FREE WING CARDS 

1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE TROPHIESFOR THESE CATEGORIES
12'' 16" 20" 26" TRIKES & PEDAL CARS
ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
SPECIAL INTREST 1st, 2nd, 3rd
& ALSO DANCE OFF, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST TRIKE SOUND SYSTEM
AND DONT FORGET
BEST OF SHOW BIKE $100
BEST OF SHOW PEDAL CAR $100
& CLUB PARTICIPATION $100
AND THE HOOTER GIRLS WILL BE OUT THERE SO BRING THOSE CAMERAS AND THE FAM TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS LEAVE THE ATTITUDE AT HOME !!!!_


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

ALL DAY BABY LUXURY WAY!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

hno: BUMP IT TO THE TOP !!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Lets make it happen 4 the kids and 4 everyone thats come out support !!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

I wanna take my bike but i wont make roll in time cause i get outta work at 930 am n coming from oc


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Dont worry bro come on down !!! And thanks 4 your support bro !!! LFBC TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! If any one has bikes parts to sell bring them on down !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Can i still reg that late if i go down


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Can i still reg that late if i go down


Yes bro !!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Yes bro !!!!


Ok coo thanks, latins finest ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

MORNING BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. BUMP FOR A GOOD TIME


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Hootres girls come and take some pix !!!! With them OO nice


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Its all most here !!!!!


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

Family Affair BC well be out there bright and early !!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest O*C chapter coming thru for support!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:shh: goodmorning but the show is here hno: TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Come on down! Hooters in Moreno Valley/ Riverside! Over 80 trophies! Best of show takes $100


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Pix comeing so !!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT for Latin Luxury chill club NOKTURNAL BC will be at your show next year for sure


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

really enjoyed the show homies TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Had a good time good show


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you to all the clubs who came out and supported! Latin Luxury was proud to bring you guys our 3rd Annual bike and pedal car show! Congrats to all the winners everyone deserved it! Can't wait for next years show!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest O*C had a good time ...see ya at the next show


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T for latin luxury for putting on this show as always family affair b.c had a good time cant wait till your next event T~T~T for the latin luxury family and for the kids:thumbsup:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *T~T~T for latin luxury for putting on this show as always family affair b.c had a good time cant wait till your next event T~T~T for the latin luxury family and for the kids:thumbsup:*



:thumbsup: sorry I missed it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME. TTT SEE U AT THE NEXT 1


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HERE SOME PICS FROM YESTERDAY SHOW.*LATINS FINEST IE N OC BC. MORE TO COME*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> TTT for Latin Luxury chill club NOKTURNAL BC will be at your show next year for sure


Thanks homie 4 coming out n supporting our bike show c u homie soon


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Wiick3d951 said:


> really enjoyed the show homies TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks 4 the support homie


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

slimer said:


> Had a good time good show


Thanks 4 the support homie


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest O*C had a good time ...see ya at the next show


Thank u n ur girl's 4 the support homie


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks 4 the support


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

Nice


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

81Luxury said:


> Thank u n ur girl's 4 the support homie


See ya at the next 1


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> Thank you to all the clubs who came out and supported! Latin Luxury was proud to bring you guys our 3rd Annual bike and pedal car show! Congrats to all the winners everyone deserved it! Can't wait for next years show!


Thank-you. Lo Nuestro B.C. & P.C. had a god time! Next time we have to bet Joe. Go NINERS!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Post pics !


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*X2...Pics?????*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

X3


----------

